# iPad et conte développeur apple



## Cocodu31840 (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
 j'ai acheter un conte devellopeur apple, car je ne pouvais pas attendre l'automne pour iOS 5, mais j'ai un défaut sur mon iPad deux, que je conte changer cet été, je voudrais savoir si installer IOS 5 beta 1 dessus (par le biais du centre devellopeur apple, pas de jailbreak ni rien) pouvais avoir une incidence sur la garantie de mon iPad ou non ? 

(j'ai tendance à penser que non, mais je voudrais pas risquer 813 ...)

merci à tous


----------



## laurange (12 Juin 2011)

tu peux COMPTER sur Apple pour ça.
essayes de sauvegarder ton backup de iOS4 mais ça sera la solution par défaut je pense
ton COMPTE dev ne sera pas un pb


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Juin 2011)

Cocodu31840 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai acheter un conte devellopeur apple, car je ne pouvais pas attendre l'automne pour iOS 5, mais j'ai un défaut sur mon iPad deux, que je conte changer cet été, je voudrais savoir si installer IOS 5 beta 1 dessus (par le biais du centre devellopeur apple, pas de jailbreak ni rien) pouvais avoir une incidence sur la garantie de mon iPad ou non ?
> 
> (j'ai tendance à penser que non, mais je voudrais pas risquer 813 ...)
> ...



On se croirait dans une histoire de "faits"

Non !...Je ne me moque pas !...C'est que pour l'humour !


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Juin 2011)

laurange a dit:


> tu peux COMPTER sur Apple pour ça.
> essayes de sauvegarder ton backup de iOS4 mais ça sera la solution par défaut je pense
> ton COMPTE dev ne sera pas un pb



étant dimanche j'ai appeler le carousel du louvre, et si je met ios 5 sur mon ipad, plus de garantie... même si mon problème est que la vitre se décole... C'est quand même débile je trouve... en gros j'ai fait sauter la garantie de mes 2 iphone 4, de mon ipod touch 4G... donc je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour sauvegarder IOS 4 comme vous l'avez stipulez dans votre message, pour pouvoir profiter de IOS 5 en attendant le mois d'aout pour changer mon ipad ...


----------



## Komm (12 Juin 2011)

Euh ben tu peux toujours le remettre en 4.3 mais je comprends pas ce que tu appelles "sauvegarder iOS4".


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> On se croirait dans une histoire de "faits"
> 
> Non !...Je ne me moque pas !...C'est que pour l'humour !


 
Un comte de faits alors....


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Juin 2011)

Komm a dit:


> Euh ben tu peux toujours le remettre en 4.3 mais je comprends pas ce que tu appelles "sauvegarder iOS4".



c'était pour reprendre les termes :


laurange:
	 tu peux COMPTER sur Apple pour ça.
essayes de sauvegarder ton backup de iOS4 mais ça sera la solution par défaut je pense
ton COMPTE dev ne sera pas un pb


mais oui, je voudrai savoir comment mettre iOS 4 après, juste avant d'aller à l'apple store, donc si quelqu'un pourrai m'apprendre/me dire comment on le remet en ios 4, ça serai simpas ^^


----------



## Komm (12 Juin 2011)

Tu télécharges iOS 4.3.3 là : http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-433-est-disponible-45042
Puis tu click sur restaurer dans iTunes en maintenant appuyé le bouton alt et tu vas chercher ton fichier.


----------



## Cocodu31840 (12 Juin 2011)

Comme j'ai installer iOS 5 ... Je vais tester sur mon iPod touch pour être sur qu'on peu le "rétrograder"

Merci en tout cas


----------



## steven1205 (17 Juin 2011)

Ne tinquietes pas, j'ai moi même downgradé mon iPhone 4 de l'iOS 5 au 4.3.3


----------



## ederntal (17 Juin 2011)

Il me semble que tu as un contact dans la section développeur d'Apple qui s'occupe de ça (et qui te permettra d'avoir un SAV différent du grand public)


----------



## Ralph_ (17 Juin 2011)

C'est l'histoire de quelqu'un qui était impatient de tester un OS Buggué. Cela ne lui rapportera rien, mais il a acheté un compte développeur!!

Franchement, acheter un compte dev pour ça...surtout qu'il y a des sites qui te font ça pour bien moins cher voire gratuitement


----------

